#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  прошу помощи в переводе

## Ангелина

добрый день!
мне подкинули кольцо/ а я не могу понять, что на нем написано/
кажется, что это буддийский, но я не очень в этом разбираюсь/
помогите, пожалуйста, перевести)

----------


## Аше

Это тибетский. Надпись сделана весьма неряшливо, начертание некоторых слогов наводит на мысли о стилизации, что это кто-то, не относящийся к традиции, нарисовал по мотивам.

Если переписать на вайли (тибетская транслитерация):
oM rda(rta?) rdaM(rtaM?) a ?(wa, sa, pha) ka u ra hUM hUM phaT phaT swa hA:

Тибетский:
ཨོཾ་རྡ་རྡཾ་ཨ་(ཝ,ས,ཕ?)་ཀ་ཨུ་ར་ཧཱུཾ་ཧཱུཾ་ཕཊ་ཕཊ་སྭ་ཧཱ༔

Поиск по распознанным тибетским текстам с целью найти нечто похожее на эту мантру результатов не дал. Слов, которые можно было бы без сомнения однозначно опознать, тоже не наблюдается, походит просто на набор слогов. Есть вероятность, что это какая то неизвестная мантра не содержащая никаких типичных элементов, кроме как обрамления ОМ и концовкой хум хум пхэт пхэт сва ха (при этом огласовка у ом перевернута, чего не бывает, сва был записан без огласовки двойной длительности, и пхэт были записаны через Da, а не через Ta), но по совокупности факторов я склоняюсь к тому, что это новодел.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017)

----------


## Ангелина

спасибо!
я пробила пробу/ 13 год/ москва/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Видимо аналогично как китайцы "по русски" пишут

----------


## Юй Кан

Фил, как всегда, в тему...

=========================
4.14. На форуме запрещено использование нецензурных выражений (в том числе и с подменой знаков) и намеков. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться. Участникам, использующим ненормативную лексику, будет запрещен вход на форум
=========================

Ничо, что подсказываю? : )

----------


## Ангелина

)))

----------


## Фил

> Фил, как всегда, в тему...
> 
> =========================
> 4.14. На форуме запрещено использование нецензурных выражений (в том числе и с подменой знаков) и намеков. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться. Участникам, использующим ненормативную лексику, будет запрещен вход на форум
> =========================
> 
> Ничо, что подсказываю? : )


А что там написано?
Я вообще не понимаю о чем это объявление может быть  :Smilie: 
Что-то  с автомобилями делают, но вот что?

----------


## Фил

И вообще, Вы же китайским владеете, Вам такие слова никаких намеков создавать не должны!

----------


## Юй Кан

Речь всего лишь о том, что юмор той картинки для русскоязычного зрителя/читателя -- ниже пояса, независимо от того, что там дано иероглифами.
И вы это прекрасно знаете... А подсказал я Вам -- на будущее, потому как за такое тут отправляют в перманентный бан. Особенно тех, от кого пользы будд. форуму -- флуд на флуде.
А там -- как знаете.

----------


## Фил

О! Я об этом вообще не думал, а привел как иллюстрацию как китайцы пытаются что-то на кириллице со словарем писать.
Видимо для них это выглядит совершенно по русски.

----------


## Юй Кан

"Думать -- не развлечение, а обязанность." (Стругацкие) И тут важно, что об этом подумают модеры, а не запостивший, игриво виляющий полным отсутствием мысли. : )
В сети, к слову, есть масса картинок с похожими псевдорусскими аналогами кит. наименований, но -- выше пояса... : )

----------


## Дубинин

> О! Я об этом вообще не думал, а привел как иллюстрацию как китайцы пытаются что-то на кириллице со словарем писать.
> Видимо для них это выглядит совершенно по русски.


Это ничего, это старец свою местишку малую справляет- модераторов привлекая под видом заботы..
Вот например молодой человек так- же делал- "почему другим можно?"- под видом поиска справедливости..

----------


## Фил

> "Думать -- не развлечение, а обязанность." (Стругацкие) И тут важно, что об этом подумают модеры, а не запостивший, игриво виляющий полным отсутствием мысли. : )
> В сети, к слову, есть масса картинок с похожими псевдорусскими аналогами кит. наименований, но -- выше пояса... : )


Чем я там виляю?
Не фантазируйте!  :Smilie: 

Вобщем, в очередной раз под видом "проницательности" сказали ерунду  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017), Шавырин (20.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Юй Кан в окружении ветряных мельниц, с которыми каждый день надо бороться.
Дел невпроворот.

----------

Алексей Л (21.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017), Дубинин (20.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вот вам, на вечер

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это ничего, это старец свою местишку малую справляет- модераторов привлекая под видом заботы..
> Вот например молодой человек так- же делал- "почему другим можно?"- под видом поиска справедливости..


Развивайте, развивайте... Чтоб модеры заметили.
Я же Филу дал понять, чтоб не нарывался. Чем бы он, непонятливый, потом ни вилял... : ) (Думал бы поучить Фила модерским пинком -- сделал бы иначе.)
А молодой человек (в отличие от пожилого АД, наивно стремящегося регулярно объегоривать модеров) был совершенно прав. Но всё равно это -- другой случай.

----------


## Фил

> Чем бы он, непонятливый, потом ни вилял... : )


Не дождетесь!
И не надейтесь!

----------

Дубинин (20.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не дождетесь!
> И не надейтесь!


"Вот именно это я и имел в виду," -- как обронил когда-то один мой знакомый Фил, вильнув тогда в очередной раз. : )
Я же имел и имею в виду, что ни ждать, ни надеяться -- не буду. Просто знаю, за неск. лет общения и просто чтения...

Но тут -- о вещах более важных.
Не люблю, признаться объяснять _простые_ вещи по-чёрному (т.е. разжёвывая), но тут это может оказаться если не полезно, то просто безвредно. : )
Так вот, в первом отклике на "автомобильную" картинку с обсценикой, оттоптал: "Ничего, что подсказываю? : )".
За этим стояла простая мысль: "Фил, если поймёт намёк, затрёт картинку либо заменит её другою, а я удалю свой отклик. И все дела".

Добавлю, что, безусловно, битый лоб -- куда опытнее начитанного. Из чего подсознательно исходит больш-во людей, опираясь не на чужой, а на личный опыт и усердно гуляя по граблям. Так что -- никаких, _как обычно_, претензий. Ибо себя менять -- дело тяжкое... Чего уж тут? : ) Хотя без это нет движения по Пути.

Наконец, если вспоминать какие-то аналоги ситуаций с обсценикой в моём опыте (в частности -- со знаком 慧, имеющим обсценную транскрипцию). Но там была ясная, если помните, завязка на контекст.
Ещё -- это уже просто забавный вариант -- c 你死.
Это всё -- просто для сравнения с откровенной похабностью "автомобильной"...

Не уверен (не жду и не надеюсь : ), что хотя бы сейчас достучусь до разума, но -- пусть будет как есть, или там, как нету. : ) Просто делюсь. Без претензий.

Ну, а что касается ветряных мельниц и времени непроворот -- мне не жаль тратить крохотные кусочки жизни на то, чтобы обратить чьё-то внимание на ошибку/ошибки.

----------


## Алексей Л

> .


А что это слово означает на китайском? 
Оно имеет нерусскую семантику, может ли оно китайские корни?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

@*Юй Кан*, мне все таки непонятно.
Можно еще разок все-все подробно мне расписать?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Юй Кан

> @*Юй Кан*, мне все таки непонятно.
> Можно еще разок все-все подробно мне расписать?
> Заранее спасибо!


Ну, коль непонятно, что, -- если ужать до самого примитивного, -- не следует постить в будд. форум картинки, содержащие обсценную (матерную) лексику, являющуюся проявлением неправильно/неблагой речи -- значит, непонятно...
Это непонимание укладывается с запасом в непонимание местоимения _сам_, непонимание разницы между полной, неполной и эфемерной нравственностью и т.п. А вот зачем нужна нравственность в буддизме -- см., к примеру, в Сила сутте. 
Такой вот "ещё разок".

Отметьтесь последним словцом в сём диалоге, что ли?
Постфактум -- пожалуйста.

----------


## Фил

Да! Извините!
Но все еще недостаточно подробно!
Напишите, пожалуйста, про "подмены",
про то что я думаю, какие у меня скрытые мотивы.
И нужно еще обязательно несколько цитат из сутр.

Не дайте пропасть на корню!
На Вас вся надежда!

----------


## Фил

Я вообще не предполагал, Юй Кан, что у Вас такая беда с чувством юмора  :Smilie: 
Ну не нужны Ваши советы, раз непонятно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> спасибо!
> я пробила пробу/ 13 год/ москва/


А год:
1913
или
2013
?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> добрый день!
> мне подкинули кольцо/ а я не могу понять, что на нем написано/
> кажется, что это буддийский, но я не очень в этом разбираюсь/
> помогите, пожалуйста, перевести)
> 
> 
> Вложение 21862


Ещё такой вопрос:
А на внутренней стороне нет ли второй мантры ?

----------


## Йен

> Ещё такой вопрос:
> А на внутренней стороне нет ли второй мантры ?


Думаете оно?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017), Дубинин (21.10.2017), Фил (21.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаете оно?


Не
Тибетанский шрифт от эльфийского, я ещё отличаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я вообще не предполагал, Юй Кан, что у Вас такая беда с чувством юмора 
> Ну не нужны Ваши советы, раз непонятно.


Ещё невесть когда Пема и Нико дружно установили в соответствующей теме, что у мну ЧЮ -- никакое. : ) Так что будете, если не вникать, третьим!
С тех пор с Пемой мы... дважды перестали дружить аватарками, а с Нико уже второй год сотрудничаем, по её инициативе, готовя к изданию книги ФПМТ. И временами нам бывает вполне весело, особенно -- когда спорим... : )

У Вас же, полагам, ЧЮ -- тривиальное: во всяком случае, необременительное для юморных разделов форума и, к тому же, лишённое самоиронии. Такое годится для выживания (основное назначение ЧЮ -- именно в этом) и для троллинга на любую тему, включая, опять же, нравственность... А о Вашем умении сберегать в неизменности/неприкосновенности личную картину мира -- уже говорил. (Чему тоже служит ЧЮ без самоиронии.) Хотя, конечно, Ваша картина мира -- сугубо Ваша (знаете анек про загадку с селёдкой? : ) -- что хотите, то и делайте с нею...
Но у людей с этим бывает и ещё хуже, так что не гордитесь и не расстраивайтесь. : )

Что до моих советов, так в привате отказался бы общаться вообще, а в форуме -- почему нет (в разумных пределах): вдруг кому сгодится, окромя... Не Вы первый, не Вы последний.
"Разгавариваем, да?" : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Думаете оно?


Хотя если интересуетесь приобретением:
https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...w=1093&bih=521

А это скорее(хоть на все сто и неуверен) из такой темы:
https://www.google.com.ua/search?biw...=1508583822266
(если там вторая мантра на внутренней стороне есть)

----------


## Фил

А я Вас, Юй Кан, в приват и не приглашал!
Опять какие то фантазии!  :Smilie: 
Как лиса и виноград!

----------


## Фил

Надеюсь больше подробностей не будет  :Smilie: 
А то говорю не надо советов....

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я Вас, Юй Кан, в приват и не приглашал!
> Опять какие то фантазии! 
> Как лиса и виноград!


Там было сослагательное наклонение ("отказался бы").
Мартышка и очки? : )




> Надеюсь больше подробностей не будет 
> А то говорю не надо советов....


И не надейтесь! : ))
А советов как не было, так и нет (если не принимать за совет возвратное "И не надейтесь! : ))"), была мягкая ирония, увенчанная анекдотическим "Разгавариваем, да?". : )

----------


## Фил

> Там было сослагательное наклонение ("отказался бы").
> Мартышка и очки? : )
> 
> 
> И не надейтесь! : ))
> А советов как не было, так и нет (если не принимать за совет возвратное "И не надейтесь! : ))"), была мягкая ирония, увенчанная анекдотическим "Разгавариваем, да?". : )


Отказался бы... если бы... пригласили бы...
Но никто не приглашал  :Smilie: 

Так и от миллиона можно отказаться бы  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Но мы отвлеклись.
Давайте еще пару простыней про "подмену" (с кросс-цитатами конечно и самоцитатами). Очень я про "подмену" люблю, у Вас это коронный номер программы.

А также токсичные комментарии направленные на личность.
Ждем-с....

----------


## Дубинин

> Надеюсь больше подробностей не будет 
> А то говорю не надо советов....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вы главное, хоть чего нибудь ответьте, поядовитей.
А там разовьем...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы главное, хоть чего нибудь ответьте, поядовитей.
> А там разовьем...


А сей уважаемый рядовой участник форума на этом и ловит.

Можно просто необращать внимание, и эта привычка и надетая маска - спадут на нет сами собой.
Не будет уделяется внимания - не будет  кормления маски и выработанных годами привычек.

Просто необращайте внимание.

Это только кажется, что неответить на ядовитое сообщения и другие участники форума не поймут, будут считать что Вы не правы. Это только кажется, а на самом деле - все взрослые и здравомыслящие люди, все всё прекрасно видят и понимают.

----------

Дубинин (21.10.2017), Фил (21.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Я немного заигрался...

----------


## Мансур

Держи ноги в тепле, а Юй Кана - в игноре. (С) народная мудрость

----------

Юй Кан (21.10.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Фил, как всегда, в тему...
> 
> =========================
> 4.14. На форуме запрещено использование нецензурных выражений (в том числе и с подменой знаков) и намеков. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться. Участникам, использующим ненормативную лексику, будет запрещен вход на форум
> =========================
> 
> Ничо, что подсказываю? : )


Ну давайте ещё повелительные формы от глаголов «подстраховать» и «заштриховать» запретим тогда.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну давайте ещё повелительные формы от глаголов «подстраховать» и «заштриховать» запретим тогда.


Зачем это мне? : ) Я же не модер и ничего не запрещаю.
Странно, что не поняли: давал же тут параллель с контекстным (_необходимым по контексту_) использованием транскрипта знака 慧. А тут -- ничем не омрачённая : ) аллюзия... на русский и китайский, хотя речь была -- о тибетском. В общем, глупый пост с картинкой, содержащей скабрезную для русскоязычных последователей буддизма (ориентированных на правильную речь) надпись...

Но если Вы как модератор одобряете такие картинки как обсуждавшаяся здесь, -- их будет ещё. В самом деле, а почему -- нет? Форумный буддизм -- никаких табу!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Держи ноги в тепле, а Юй Кана - в игноре. (С) народная мудрость


Ух ты, целый народ, и такой отважный!
Мансуры, что ли? Или носорогоносцы? : )
Юй Кан у них, знач, вместо головы, а игнор -- замест холоду? : )

----------


## СлаваА

> Зачем это мне? : ) Я же не модер и ничего не запрещаю.
> Странно, что не поняли: давал же тут параллель с контекстным (_необходимым по контексту_) использованием транскрипта знака 慧. А тут -- ничем не омрачённая : ) аллюзия... на русский и китайский, хотя речь была -- о тибетском. В общем, глупый пост с картинкой, содержащей скабрезную для русскоязычных последователей буддизма (ориентированных на правильную речь) надпись...
> 
> Но если Вы как модератор одобряете такие картинки как обсуждавшаяся здесь, -- их будет ещё. В самом деле, а почему -- нет? Форумный буддизм -- никаких табу!


Х Фила нельзя обсуждать отдельно от Фила. Если это будет Х не от Фила, то никаких проблем, я думаю у модератора не возникнет.

----------

